

Ask HN: Why does this app idea not exist already? - cdvonstinkpot

I was just Googling a little &amp; found there to be no app which would scan a host computer &amp; automatically generate a kernel config based on what&#x27;s in the box. I imagine such a tool would be valuable, given how long it takes to trudge through the kernel configuration process.<p>I would use such an app, but apparently it isn&#x27;t in demand to the point that someone&#x27;s built it yet.
======
minthd
I think i've seen such tools for windows. But maybe there isn't enough demand
for linux.

------
amenghra
Doesn't /proc/config.gz expose the config? Why do you need an app for that?

------
drakmail
genkernel?

